
New air-gap jumper covertly transmits data in hard-drive sounds - em3rgent0rdr
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/new-air-gap-jumper-covertly-transmits-data-in-hard-drive-sounds/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Of limited use for reasons discussed in article and ars comments. Also, this
is only one-way communication. So no handshaking is possible. And without
knowing when the data starts, the infected computer would have to be
constantly transmitting the payload data stream over and over.

